# Uncomfortable being alive, trapped? TRIGGER WARNING



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Is this depersonalization?

Suddenly I became hyper aware and find it very anxious and uncomfortable of being able to see, feel, move, being alive. Like I'm freaking out by my own existence and feel trapped.

This was much worse in the past, it's less intense than it was.

Can anyone relate?


----------



## Fromhollandwithlove (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey buddy.

Can relate 100%. It's DP for sure.

I'v had and have ALL these symptoms aswell. Distraction is what made the symptoms more bareable. Many people who suffer from DP have the feeling of being trapped inside their body and are freaked out about hyper awereness/existence. But it will become less intens over time like you already described yourself.

You are safe!! Try to remember that.


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Fromhollandwithlove said:


> Hey buddy.
> 
> Can relate 100%. It's DP for sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thanks a lot for your reply. Good to know that it's just not me.

I feel like being trapped in my body, and sometimes I feel trapped in this life/world. Is it common in DP as well?


----------



## Fromhollandwithlove (Aug 24, 2018)

MusicaElectronica said:


> Thanks, Thanks a lot for your reply. Good to know that it's just not me.
> I feel like being trapped in my body, and sometimes I feel trapped in this life/world. Is it common in DP as well?


Yes, this is common in DP as well! It's because your hyper aware of your existence which in turn is freaking you out. I often feel trapped inside my body and very often feel trapped in life (like I wanna go someplace else, but there isn't).

Anxiety is giving you these thoughts. That plus the fact that you probably feel disconnected from everybody around you (and probably yourself) thus making you feel like you don't belong in your body and this life.

It's only natural to feel trapped when you don't feel connected to either of these fundemental human elements. Connection to our emotions and other people is what makes us human (I firmly believe so). When this connection is lost, you feel like you don't belong.

So when you get out of DP and you have all your emotions back AND the connection with other people (like most recovered people describe) then all these crazy thoughts lose there meaning, because it doesn't make sense anylonger.

Don't worry, I know its uncomfortable, but in the end its just thoughts, they can't physically hurt you. Try to distract yourself when your having these intrusive thoughts (I play a lot of videogames).


----------



## lolobinks (Dec 28, 2018)

10000% yes, this is anxiety and DPDR. I know it feels so intense it's almost supernatural (at least it did for me), but this all stems from severe anxiety.

When your body can't take the level of stress it has, your mind "dissociates" as a protective mechanism. It's not dangerous, it's just terrifying.

I have a super obsessive type personality (and a twinge of OCD) so for me, distraction only worked temporarily. I would try to get myself my favorite food if I felt like eating, shop online, watch garbage TV (none of which are particularly healthy, so not recommended as your sole coping mechanism), anything to nudge my mind toward non DPDR related thoughts.

If you find you can't shake them, just tell yourself "so what? yeah this is weird and uncomfortable, but nothing is happening..." When you stop being so preoccupied with it (which I know is REALLY hard), it'll go away.


----------



## 128682 (Jan 3, 2019)

omg, I’m currently going through this! It’s hell! how are you doing now?


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Fromhollandwithlove said:


> Yes, this is common in DP as well! It's because your hyper aware of your existence which in turn is freaking you out. I often feel trapped inside my body and very often feel trapped in life (like I wanna go someplace else, but there isn't).
> 
> Anxiety is giving you these thoughts. That plus the fact that you probably feel disconnected from everybody around you (and probably yourself) thus making you feel like you don't belong in your body and this life.
> 
> ...





lolobinks said:


> 10000% yes, this is anxiety and DPDR. I know it feels so intense it's almost supernatural (at least it did for me), but this all stems from severe anxiety.
> 
> When your body can't take the level of stress it has, your mind "dissociates" as a protective mechanism. It's not dangerous, it's just terrifying.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your replies, I appreciate it very much and I know exactly what you mean with "like I wanna go someplace else, but there isn't" like I would go somewhere between life and death or something.

How long have you had dp/dr?



cartierx said:


> omg, I'm currently going through this! It's hell! how are you doing now?


I'm sorry you're going trough this, hang in there it will get better! what caused dp/dr for you?

Do you get other weird feelings along with this?


----------



## 128682 (Jan 3, 2019)

MusicaElectronica said:


> Thank you very much for your replies, I appreciate it very much and I know exactly what you mean with "like I wanna go someplace else, but there isn't" like I would go somewhere between life and death or something.
> 
> How long have you had dp/dr?
> 
> ...


----------



## 128682 (Jan 3, 2019)

for me, I think it was high amounts of stress and anxiety and maybe even the fact that I’m 20 and still not sure where my life is headed or what’s my “purpose” I started a topic about my experience as well. I do get other feelings, that come with the feeling of being trapped in this world. the crazy thing is that I’ve experienced this two years ago and I don’t know how, but I managed to get through it. sadly it’s back.


----------



## Normalpeople (Oct 27, 2021)

MusicaElectronica said:


> Is this depersonalization?
> 
> Suddenly I became hyper aware and find it very anxious and uncomfortable of being able to see, feel, move, being alive. Like I'm freaking out by my own existence and feel trapped.
> 
> ...


 Hello, I feel the exact same thing, it is extremely frightening for me and I fell panicky especially when I go outside and suddenly this scare of bein alive comes in along with the whole dpdr thing it is just unbearable at moments..


----------

